
Microsoft Execs Expressed ‘Shock and Disbelief’ at Internet Address Shortage - abetaha
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/05/14/microsoft-execs-expressed-shock-and-disbelief-at-internet-address-shortage/?mod=WSJ_TechWSJD_NeedToKnow
======
shiggerino
What kind of fucking retards are at work here?

Microsoft's previous incompetence have been explained away for decades that it
only makes business sense to be just "good enough". But there has to be
limits.

~~~
dang
> What kind of fucking retards are at work here?

Please read and follow the site guidelines when commenting on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
shiggerino
I have read the guidelines. There was nothing gratuitous about that comment,
given the subject matter.

~~~
dang
> given the subject matter

That's a but-he-started-it argument. You can justify anything that way.

The negativity in your comment was gratuitous because it added nothing
substantive, only bile. Whether the other person started it or not, or is a
fucking retard or not, is beside the point. You owe better behavior, if not to
them, then to the community.

For civil and substantive discussion, we all need to hold ourselves to a
higher standard than the (frequently objectionable) one we perceive other
people to be keeping. The alternative is a downward spiral.

~~~
shiggerino
In this context, gratuitous means unwarranted.

I can't imagine a situation when that degree of negativity is more warranted
than when one of the world's most successful IT companies' undoubtedly most
skilled executives and network engineers only in 2015 realized what the rest
of the computer networking community has been talking about for more than 20
years.

